# Dynafit Zzero Opinions?



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

I got my first Dynafit setup late last year. The boots are the green ZZero 4 C-TF. I can't compare them to the other boots you mentioned, but for me they have been fantastic. I'm 5'9" 165 lbs and haven't been wishing for more boot. I've got them paired with Atomic RT-86 skis, FT-12 bindings, and I'm MUCH faster on the skin track. With the avy danger this year I haven't had the chance to try them out on anything crazy yet.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

yo b -

I've got a pair of Dynafit Zzero Carbons new in the box. Size 27.5. I'd sell for $600 +ship etc. PM me if you're interested.

I tried both on and thought the Carbons were worth the extra $200 for the added stiffness (which was VERY significant.) I ended up buying Titans though...which are also sick but are pretty heavy.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Check Lou Dawson's site for a sick comparison.
www.wildsnow.com


----------

